# Going out of Orange Beach, 12/27-12/29



## Davisph (Nov 18, 2019)

Will be fishing out of orange beach for a few days, weather permitting. Got a new deep drop set-up to try out. 2-3 man crew on a 30' could use some knowledge and areas for possible tile/grouper fishing.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, I hope the long range forecast changes as it’s not looking that good right now. With that said, go due South of Perdido Pass for about 60 miles and stop at swingle reef. You will be in about 360’ of water and you never know what you might hook. Then continue S another 4-5 miles and you will be over The Steps. Work the area from 600-900’ zeroing in on the areas where the bottom contour lines show the most relief. Tiles, Grouper & LTSB are always in the area. Multi hook rigs using squid and a flashing lite works best. If you don’t get a bite in 5 minutes, move around until you locate the fish. Tight Lines! :thumbup:


----------

